# Humminbird issues???



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Hi all~
I'm considering a new fish finder and in my research on this site I'm getting the impression that Lowrance ain't what she used to be. I've been looking at the Lowrance HDS7 as I don't need nor want the combo unit... I already have a great GPS. I currently own an Eagle Fishmark 480 and have had problems with it (twice). As I said, I've read lots about problems with Lowrance and the service of 'em. Hence, I'm also considering the Humminbird 778c. I've had Humminbirds in the past as well as BottomLine. BottomLine is out now because it seems they went to a cheaper series of units. I'd like to know about the Humminbirds ya'll have and the service they provide (if needed).
Also, if you have a dual cone unit, can you more easily track a downrigger ball with the wider cone angle? I use downriggers in Lake Huron and Ontario as well as off Lorain on Lake Erie.
Any info is much appreciated as the boat show is almost here.
God bless and I hope you had a Merry Christmas.
Happy New Year,
Bill


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Cant help you much on the Great Lakes fishing but I have always used Hummingbirds in my fishing on area lakes. I have had 5-6 units over the years and had 1 problem with one that the weather seal went bad on that I sent back to them and they replaced the whole unit. I am using a Hummingbird 565 right now that I can fool with and see my blade bait bouncing off the bottom when I am vertical fishing. My father has a Lowrance and an Eagle on his boat right now, but when he saw what the Bird does, his last trip to Cabelas he bought one just like mine. Hope this helps you -- Tim


----------

